# Collier Blaenavon & stoker James McBriarty



## SteamBloke (Jul 18, 2012)

My relative went down on this ship in 1892 in the Irish sea. His last known address was 116 Richard St, Glasgow. A map search does not show the street anymore. Has it been changed? Can sks assist with this? How could I look for census records about the address in 1860?

Any help appreciated.
kind regards
Kenneth. Taupo New Zealand


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Hello Kenneth,
Here is a map of Glasgow dated 1935. There is a Richard Street inside the red square, just below Vincent Street, about 1 third the way up on the right. It is located near the River Clyde and the Queens Dock.
Regards,
Brian


----------

